# eBay: You can't be serious!



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

No, really?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BACHMANN-CIRCUS...53e5c37731

Yeah.

Robert


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

you're forgetting the $19.95 Shipping!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess its true what they say about the anonymity of the internet making people "fearless" and rude.. 
"since no one knows who you really are, people are free to be jerks" 

This auction proves a related concept..having no fear of looking like an absolute moron.. 

Scot


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

If it was an old Lionel set box it would be worth something.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

But remember that the air inside that box is RARE.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

there's people who "collect" that circus set, and I guess if they believe there is big value in the set, they might need a better box... 

guess if it sells, then there is a market... 

$20 to ship an empty box... great value 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

This guy is banking on someone who is a collector w/o the box to the set, and or someone who thinks they can get a better price with the whole set in the original box, and doesn't have it, and wants to sell it thinking they will get a better price with the original un-original box!! Either way the price is lollapaloozaland value. I know a guy who burns all his original LGB boxes sacrilegious eh?? Oh Boy To each his own I guess!! LOL Regal


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

That is unbelievable, Now I feel sick for tossing out all my boxes because I do not have room to store them. I am not surprised to see someone try to make money on a box but I am shocked that someone is willing to pay that much for it.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Classsy 

I've got lots of boxes sitting in my garage. Now that there's a market for them I'm ready to cash in!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have sold some LGB ones for decent money, but a Bachmann box? 

Of course, an H0 friend says there are now active Tyco collectors?!?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats OK, I'm still glad I consigned all my boxes to the recycling bin


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep Yep and yep, He now has two of em on der now!! I thought he did the first time I posted, but when scrolling through auctions I saw he did have two of them for sale. So he must be the "empty box baron now"!! And King if he sells em. Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Several years ago I saw someone was auctioning an Air Guitar on E-bay. I told one of my engineers at work, it looked at like a light bulb went off in his head and he put up a set of strings for an Air Guitar. After that it was open house on ideas, my best salesman suggested we were thinking too small and put up for auction an amplifier for an Air Guitar.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, did you get any bids from *"Air-heads"*




























*Tom*


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I think the seller is a genius if he can sell empty boxes for 60 dollar... ;-)


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

That or really S T U P I D for thinking he can eh????? LOL Regal


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

That or real STUPID for buying it.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

We sold everything, they paid with "Air" checks. Shipping was cheap.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonder if "PreyPal" has an air account that is linked to "airbay"????? Hah LOL Regal


----------

